# Wheel rake from SW IA to NC IN



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Anybody have room to haul a 10 wheel V rake from SW Iowa to NC IN? If you are in the area coming my way give me a PM for details and a phone number for me to call you. Thanks.


----------

